# StreetWeapons New B13 Wide Body Kit



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Yo guys...have you seen Street weapons new R33 wide body kit for the 91-94 B13 Sentra?.....My god it looks aweome! From what I hear it make our cars like like baby skylines almost. The kit is now available. I spoke with Dan at streetweapon. Im definitley getting mine.....better get yours! Info: streetweaponkits.com 
The Skyline has spawned a bunch of baby skylines now!.......hondas in deep trouble now.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2002)

Their web site doesn't have any info on that, or any kit for the B13. Got any pictures?


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Wide Body Kit*

They dont have any pictures at their website, but open up a superstreet or importtuner and youll see a picture in their advertisments. its only of the front but Im sure that it looks tight. Dan over at streetweapon said that in CA their going nuts over that kit....it just hasent circulated all over yet. He said the kit is not wild wild its mild enough placing the wide body pieces on the front fenders and the rear quarter panels. Look at a picture of an R33 Skyline and youll see what I mean. Or if not just imagine the same little wide body fenders that are on the new Subaru WRX on our Sentras.........not too wild but I think It would transform the B13 into a little skyline.....dont you think?


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Wide Body Kit*



Sentra GTR-1 said:


> *They dont have any pictures at their website, but open up a superstreet or importtuner and youll see a picture in their advertisments. its only of the front but Im sure that it looks tight. Dan over at streetweapon said that in CA their going nuts over that kit....it just hasent circulated all over yet. He said the kit is not wild wild its mild enough placing the wide body pieces on the front fenders and the rear quarter panels. Look at a picture of an R33 Skyline and youll see what I mean. Or if not just imagine the same little wide body fenders that are on the new Subaru WRX on our Sentras.........not too wild but I think It would transform the B13 into a little skyline.....dont you think? *


 its not too big of a pik to see..... and u see a little bit of the wide body. but how much would the price range from?

www.geocities.com/fazed_azn_boie/sentra_kits.jpg


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*streetweapon wide body B13*

Well im on the east coast and Dan from streetweapon gave me the price of 599.00 for both front fenders and both rear fenders. I already have the drift front bumper so I am waiting to do everything at the same time ya know?........The entire R33 kit is something like $1,300 but thats for front fenders rear fenders and the front skyline bumper. Me personally I only want the front fenders and rear fenders. 599.00........may sound like a lot......but hey your ride will be something never seen on the road.......its NOT another Honda. Besides it might be cheaper for you if you live closer.....im on the east coast so shippings a little more, but call up yours might be cheaper. Another thing for me at 599.00 its a bargain to have a baby Skyline!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

Sentra GTR-1 said:


> *Yo guys...have you seen Street weapons new R33 wide body kit for the 91-94 B13 Sentra?.....My god it looks aweome! From what I hear it make our cars like like baby skylines almost. The kit is now available. I spoke with Dan at streetweapon. Im definitley getting mine.....better get yours! Info: streetweaponkits.com
> The Skyline has spawned a bunch of baby skylines now!.......hondas in deep trouble now..... *


For your info this kit was already made a long time ago, and yes ive seen it on a HONDA especially a civic, hell i even seen it on a Tercel, and a Corolla, Oh BTW the Sentra R33 Kit dont look nice on our cars unless you make your car Wide bodied to match the kit


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*wide body kit*

the wide body pieces are the two front fenders and the two quarter panels. Look at the WRX the whole thing is not wide bodied is it.......well there you go....its got those little bulges placed on both front fenders and rear panels to give it that more muscular look.


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

ive been reading the last like 3 posts you left in this section about the wing and drift from end and the widebody kit, from what you said your car sound incredibly sick! GET PICSSS!!! if you get pics sometime soon or whenever you get pics can you please send them to [email protected], thanks alot!


----------



## HisXLNC (Jun 17, 2002)

I like the bumper, but the grille is pretty ugly.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*widebody kit*

Im not at all into the grill in the photo either. Heres what I have so far: Streetweapon Drift front bumper, Aero Duo side skirts, Aero Duo rear Valence, Street weapon wide body kit getting ordered next week along with B13 Tsuru headlights and the grill that comes along with the kit. Top top it off an M3 style wing, not something that Ill be able to take off with into the stratosphere but something subtle and tastful. I am designing a lot off aero work as well, custom carbon fiber winglets on the drift bumper carbon fiber splitter as well. I am putting together the ultimate Sentra......its sole purpose- the systematic extermination off all Hondas. See....the problem with some people is that they start to buy all kinds of parts for their cars with out either A doing there research and seeing what is available or B seeing on paper what looks good with what.......take your time Sentra Brothers we all have phat cars,theB11 boyz to the B15 boyz. Nissan is back with a fury......and Honda is now the hunted and endangered species........(honda boyz many of you come to this forum as well......and Im sorry to say even your overrated RSX cant save you this time) (this time around even our little GA16DET is gonna give you a sting you wont ever forget....what chance do you think you have against an SR20DET? HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

so do you have pics or are you going to be getting pics up anytime soon


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*As soon as I get some*

Yeah Guys as soon as I get pictures Ill put em up for you guys to see. Then its off to the 24 hours of Daytona In GT class ill be Entering the Sentra GTR-1, my competition will consist of BMW M3 GTRs and Porsche GT3 RSs (yeah right! in my dreams!) But wouldnt it be awesome to have a major endurance race with technology put into our cars? Nissan Sentras Honda Civics ya know?


----------

